# Lopez or Zell?



## Eloise (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi there. I want to have a smug in my town to keep a balance of personalities. I like Lopez and Zell the best but I just can't decide which one to have in my town. Can you guys give any suggestions? I like Lopez's eyes better than Zell's and his colour is nice but I really like the black and white on Zell and his zigzag horns. I can't decide, help!


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 16, 2013)

lopez looks cooler, in my opinion


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 16, 2013)

Zell looks cooler.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 16, 2013)

Personally I don't really like smugs. They act so weird to me. I had Zell, so I would choose him.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Aug 16, 2013)

Zell! Totally not biased.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 16, 2013)

Lopezzz


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 16, 2013)

I prefer Lopez because he's more colourful.


----------



## Eloise (Aug 16, 2013)

Eek, I keep staring at them. I've searched for them in dream towns to compare but they still both look great. I even asked my parents and they both chose differently. D:


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 16, 2013)

Lopez, hes in my town and is great


----------



## Jordandelion (Aug 16, 2013)

Lopez, he looks cooler and has better colors.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 16, 2013)

Lopez... I had him my town, he's sweet


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Aug 16, 2013)

I love Zell a ton X3


----------



## $$$$moneymoney$$$$ (Aug 16, 2013)

why don't you let a random number generator decide for you


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 16, 2013)

I have Zell in my town and he's boring but idk


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought Zell was a cranky for a moment, there.
Zell is my choice.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Aug 16, 2013)

mizzsnow said:


> why don't you let a random number generator decide for you



Nah I think there should be a poll on this xD


----------



## Puddle (Aug 16, 2013)

I really like Zell!


----------



## Team (Aug 16, 2013)

Lopez for sure.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 16, 2013)

zell!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 16, 2013)

Looopppeeezzz. O,o 

Seriously, he's great.

edit: Ops. I already posted >.< But yup, Loppeeezzz...


----------



## minxe (Aug 16, 2013)

Zell looks nicer imo


----------



## SpellCheckJoe (Aug 16, 2013)

Lopez! I want him in my town.


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm drawn more to Zell for some reason, but both are really adorable.


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 17, 2013)

I say flip a coin! I did and it said Lopez


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Aug 17, 2013)

BTW I think that that pic of Zell makes him look derpy as heck, he's much cuter in the game, lol.


----------



## Mia (Aug 17, 2013)

I have Zell and I love his laid back expression.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 17, 2013)

Definitely Lopez.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 17, 2013)

My vote goes out to Lopez (I'm pretty sure he's an antelope)


----------



## katie. (Aug 17, 2013)

But what about cool as a cucumber koala Eugene?! He is the definition of smug!


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 17, 2013)

Lopez :3 I'm going to be getting him soon but this is just my personal preference. c:


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 17, 2013)

Lopez, he stands out more to me.


----------



## Touko (Aug 17, 2013)

I had Lopez in my town before so Lopez. Zell looks alright to me.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 17, 2013)

I have Lopez in my town hehe, he actually lives right next to me. He's pretty great, I'd go with him!


----------



## sharkstache (Aug 17, 2013)

Zell


----------



## Brackets (Aug 17, 2013)

Zell - he just looks cooler in my opinion


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2013)

I personally prefer Zell because I like his colour scheme best. But it's really up to you who you choose to go for. ^^


----------



## Eloise (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for your comments guys, I should have made a poll, haha. I have no clue how to make one though.
I'm gonna visit them one more time in some dream towns, if I can find them, and then I'll decide. Thanks guys!


----------



## Fabs123 (Aug 17, 2013)

ahve you visited any dream town with them? thats how I realize wether Id love a villager in my town or not :3c


----------



## Eloise (Aug 17, 2013)

I just visited Lopez, now I'm gonna visit Zell one last time. I'm also noting the exterior and interior of their houses.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

Zell is cuter! 

He's got Gorgeous furniture in his house as well !


----------



## Mao (Aug 17, 2013)

Zell~


----------



## Eloise (Aug 17, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Zell is cuter!
> 
> He's got Gorgeous furniture in his house as well !



I didn't realize that until now!  I'd feel bad using him to get his furniture though.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

Eloise said:


> I didn't realize that until now!  I'd feel bad using him to get his furniture though.



Don't worry, he'll never give it away.


----------



## Eloise (Aug 17, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Don't worry, he'll never give it away.



He's smarter than we all think, haha!

Still trying to find a dream town with Zell in it, no luck yet.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

Eloise said:


> He's smarter than we all think, haha!
> 
> Still trying to find a dream town with Zell in it, no luck yet.



I have Zell, if you want to visit him and see his house (Which I have messed up by giving him a huge teddy bear and make-up box lol)


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 17, 2013)

I prefer Lopez. I really like his picture quote, haha.


----------



## Pixlplume (Aug 17, 2013)

For me, it's Zell. Just because I love him (and he lives in my town)


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 17, 2013)

Zell!  Zell!  Zell!  He's in my town and I personally think he's cuter...and the smug villagers don't even use their catchphrases very much.  You could always change it if you want.
But personally, I like Zell better, not just because he's in my town.  I've met Lopez in a dream town, and although he's more colorful I just think Zell...is better!


----------



## Saphy (Aug 17, 2013)

Lopez is cuter, imo.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 17, 2013)

Zell, Zell, ZELL! Everyone else is wrong. 
He has silly mismatched ears. :3 

I'm no sure whether I like Lopez's eyes or not.

Though really, take both. That's what I'm doing. ^_^


EDIT: I see you want to Dream of Zell, I have both him and Lopez together my 2nd town, (Dean in Frosting).

*oh lord I fluffed the english language earlier.


----------



## Christina (Aug 17, 2013)

Haha, Zell looks like a sophisticated version of Lopez! But I would personally choose Lopez; he looks more exciting.


----------



## Cinnamoos (Aug 17, 2013)

I love Lopez' markings a lot more c:


----------



## Carissa (Aug 17, 2013)

Lopez. Zell annoys me to the core.


----------



## Eloise (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your opinion! I have finally decided to go with, Lopez! Thanks guys! :3


----------

